# Smokey, Sooty, Dirty



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I have just finally found out the difference between Smokey and Sooty! I know about the Dirty gene already.. My question, how many modifiers can a pigeon have? Maximum? And even, a minimum? Can they have all three of these genes stated?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sure. If they are not allelic.


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I don't think there is a maximum. That is the reason why some combinations can be so unusual looking, and difficult to unscramble geneticly.


----------

